# WTB Size L Cannondale Super V Frame



## Footie (Jul 5, 2021)

ISO super v frame! size large! I am building an uber V and only have a size medium, which i will continue to use if need be, but Id prefer a large. Only need a frame. Thanks!

Located in Ithaca, NY.


----------

